# Celebrity/Maltese look alike



## CrystalAndZoe

Ok...so my good camera's not working right. So as I'm flipping through past pics and kicking myself for dropping my camera, and I got the idea for a fun thread. At least I hope it's fun!  Why not have everyone post pics of their fluffs where they feel they look like a celebrity or someone famous? I'll start so you can get an idea.


Jett channeling a young Marlon Brando:

















Doing is very best Gene Simmons from Kiss impersonation:  

















And here...well it may be a bit of a stretch...but don't you see a rare glimpse of a happy Johnny Depp?

















Ok...so everyone post their little look alike's! I already have one in mind for sweet Tchelsi that I did a couple of years ago. And also one for gorgeous Cosy. Let's see if their mommy's think like I do. lol ... Maybe they don't want to think like I do! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nekkidfish

Love, love, love your look-a-likes!!! :wub: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## remy

crystal, did i tell you how in love i am with jett? he is one handsome boy! and he channels young marlon brando to a T :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen

lol...those were great

I don't think I have any... wish I had a clip of Stephen Tyler with the maltese when he appeared on Two and a Half Men...that was hysterical (and the doglet was so cute)... they looked alike too :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody

Crystal
Yours are so great!! :wub: Mine are really pushing it

I posted this at Christmas. It's Tyler's Robert DeNiro "Are you talking to me?" look.
[attachment=60724:tmpphpNAyNQl.jpg]

And my siggy is his Sam Elliott or Wilfred Grimley look (got the mustache action going)


----------



## maltlovereileen

Found it... I spelled Steven wrong


----------



## Johita

Great pics! And yes I do see Johnny Depp - love the glasses. I saw them on your site, but I didn't know if my little boy can wear them (looked kind of feminine to me), but now I believe he can ;-)


----------



## Bethy

Good job and great pics.


----------



## drclee

Those are awesome! Jett is so handsome, way better than the celebrities!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Your little Jett has such an ongoing personality, I'll bet he can imitate any one he wants and get away with it. He has one of the best personalities and is definatly a Star here on SM. I just know that you get a kick out of him each and every day.
Nope I don't have any pictures like that to share but should start thinking ahead. But wait, I can just look at yours and get a smile without all the work. :thumbsup: 

My girls just love little Jett :heart: arty: :heart:


----------



## silverhaven

Your Jett should be in the movies, he would wow everyone. Way more cute and interesting. :wub: :wub: Lola hasn't had enough pics. to find anything worthwhile, sorry.


----------



## remy

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Jan 14 2010, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873657


> Your Jett should be in the movies, he would wow everyone. Way more cute and interesting. :wub: :wub: Lola hasn't had enough pics. to find anything worthwhile, sorry.[/B]


i concur. jett SHOULD be in movies. he is such a little model :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

OMG......Jett is the true meaning of CUTENESS.....I love his big eyes, they sparkle so and that cute little button nose and of course the tongue shot is too adorable!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender: 

This is my attemp.......could not find a movie star but will this do???

CeeCee Baby 
[attachment=60725:IMG_0136.jpg] [attachment=60726:Grace2.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou

Great thread!!! Jett, Tyler and Cee Cee are such heartbreakers!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy

remy channeling nick nolte LOL!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Good Lord, I have a million of them, and not so cute. I'm soooo mean.

*Here's LBB with his look alike, Nick Nolte ~ LMAO

[attachment=60730:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]

Do you see a family resemblance here??

[attachment=60731:nicknolte01.jpg]



*


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2010, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873674


> Good Lord, I have a million of them, and not so cute. I'm soooo mean.
> 
> *Here's LBB with his look alike, Nick Nolte ~ LMAO
> 
> [attachment=60730:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]
> 
> Do you see a family resemblance here??
> 
> [attachment=60731:nicknolte01.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


 Deb, your cracking me up and bet your cracking yourself up too. Good one. LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 14 2010, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873646


> Crystal
> Yours are so great!! :wub: Mine are really pushing it
> 
> I posted this at Christmas. It's Tyler's Robert DeNiro "Are you talking to me?" look.
> [attachment=60724:tmpphpNAyNQl.jpg][/B]


lol...that look really does look like Robert DeNiro saying "Are you talking to me?" 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 14 2010, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873661


> OMG......Jett is the true meaning of CUTENESS.....I love his big eyes, they sparkle so and that cute little button nose and of course the tongue shot is too adorable!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:
> 
> This is my attemp.......could not find a movie star but will this do???
> 
> CeeCee Baby
> [attachment=60725:IMG_0136.jpg] [attachment=60726:Grace2.jpg][/B]


Oh my goodness that is PERFECT!!

I've always thought Miss CeeCee was a dead ringer for Marilyn Monroe:
















Wish I could find a better one of Viven Leigh because that's who always came to my mind when I see this pic:
















QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873666


> remy channeling nick nolte LOL!!![/B]



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2010, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873674


> Good Lord, I have a million of them, and not so cute. I'm soooo mean.
> 
> *Here's LBB with his look alike, Nick Nolte ~ LMAO
> 
> [attachment=60730:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]
> 
> Do you see a family resemblance here??
> 
> [attachment=60731:nicknolte01.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Lot of Nick Nolte's in varying degrees of going off the deep end here!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 14 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873683


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 14 2010, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873646





> Crystal
> Yours are so great!! :wub: Mine are really pushing it
> 
> I posted this at Christmas. It's Tyler's Robert DeNiro "Are you talking to me?" look.
> [attachment=60724:tmpphpNAyNQl.jpg][/B]


lol...that look really does look like Robert DeNiro saying "Are you talking to me?" 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 14 2010, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873661


> OMG......Jett is the true meaning of CUTENESS.....I love his big eyes, they sparkle so and that cute little button nose and of course the tongue shot is too adorable!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:
> 
> This is my attemp.......could not find a movie star but will this do???
> 
> CeeCee Baby
> [attachment=60725:IMG_0136.jpg] [attachment=60726:Grace2.jpg][/B]


Oh my goodness that is PERFECT!!

I've always thought Miss CeeCee was a dead ringer for Marilyn Monroe:
















Wish I could find a better one of Viven Leigh because that's who always came to my mind when I see this pic:
















QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873666


> remy channeling nick nolte LOL!!![/B]



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2010, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873674


> Good Lord, I have a million of them, and not so cute. I'm soooo mean.
> 
> *Here's LBB with his look alike, Nick Nolte ~ LMAO
> 
> [attachment=60730:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]
> 
> Do you see a family resemblance here??
> 
> [attachment=60731:nicknolte01.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


Crystal, you just have that quality about you.......I looked and looked but could find no pictures.......I love that pic of Marilyn......she was one of a kind for sure!!!! Thanks, that is a compliment for Miss CeeCee and I love Vivien Leigh also.


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Lot of Nick Nolte's in varying degrees of going off the deep end here!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Ok...this one is REALLY stretching it but...

I think there is a resemblance to Gregory Peck.  Maybe if I parted Jett's hair on the side. B) 
















Still waiting on Heidi and Brit to chime in.


----------



## remy

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 14 2010, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873687


> Ok...this one is REALLY stretching it but...
> 
> I think there is a resemblance to Gregory Peck.  Maybe if I parted Jett's hair on the side. B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on Heidi and Brit to chime in. [/B]


gosh jett looks like every handsome and gorgeous celebrity actor!!


----------



## remy

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 14 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873683


> I've always thought Miss CeeCee was a dead ringer for Marilyn Monroe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could find a better one of Viven Leigh because that's who always came to my mind when I see this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


oh yes cee cee definitely looks like marilyn and vivien leigh! she is just too beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 14 2010, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873684


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 14 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873683





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 14 2010, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873646





> Crystal
> Yours are so great!! :wub: Mine are really pushing it
> 
> I posted this at Christmas. It's Tyler's Robert DeNiro "Are you talking to me?" look.
> [attachment=60724:tmpphpNAyNQl.jpg][/B]


lol...that look really does look like Robert DeNiro saying "Are you talking to me?" 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 14 2010, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873661


> OMG......Jett is the true meaning of CUTENESS.....I love his big eyes, they sparkle so and that cute little button nose and of course the tongue shot is too adorable!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:
> 
> This is my attemp.......could not find a movie star but will this do???
> 
> CeeCee Baby
> [attachment=60725:IMG_0136.jpg] [attachment=60726:Grace2.jpg][/B]


Oh my goodness that is PERFECT!!

I've always thought Miss CeeCee was a dead ringer for Marilyn Monroe:
















Wish I could find a better one of Viven Leigh because that's who always came to my mind when I see this pic:
















QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873666


> remy channeling nick nolte LOL!!![/B]



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2010, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873674


> Good Lord, I have a million of them, and not so cute. I'm soooo mean.
> 
> *Here's LBB with his look alike, Nick Nolte ~ LMAO
> 
> [attachment=60730:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]
> 
> Do you see a family resemblance here??
> 
> [attachment=60731:nicknolte01.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


Crystal, you just have that quality about you.......I looked and looked but could find no pictures.......I love that pic of Marilyn......she was one of a kind for sure!!!! Thanks, that is a compliment for Miss CeeCee and I love Vivien Leigh also.


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: *Lot of Nick Nolte's in varying degrees of going off the deep end here!
*[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]


What do you mean Nick? I was laughing at LBB!!! Poor Nick is now in LBB's "group" ~ :smrofl: 

Poor Nick. I owe him one. LOL

Yes, LBB, you have always been off the deep end. What's your excuse?? Love, Deb

YOU, you're my excuse!! Like you're in shallow waters?? Love, LBB

Oh shut your trap. You still look like Nick in that pic. Love, Deb

Have you taken a look at yourself, when you wake up?? No wonder I'm blind!! Love, LBB

You win. Love, your *FORMER* mom, Deb :HistericalSmiley: 

Fun thread, Crystal. I have several funnies to post. Thank you for starting this, I've enjoyed the pics. They are all right-on the money. B)


----------



## moshi melo

OMG, this thread is hilarious!! I love Jett!! I could stare at his adorably sweet face for hours!!! Hmm...who's Tchelsi and Cosy's Celeb look alike? :biggrin: 
When Shiloh first came to me her little cute little features reminded of Shiloh Jolie Pitt...hence the name! LOL
[attachment=60768:shi_baby2.jpeg][attachment=60767:shi_baby.jpg]

[attachment=60769:shi_toddler_2.jpg][attachment=60770:shi_toddler.jpg]

[attachment=60771:shi_hair2.jpg][attachment=60772:shi_hair.jpg]

As for an adult celeb...I dunno?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Awwwwwwww these pictures are just hilarious and SO adorable! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I don't have any pictures of the girls here :bysmilie: I had to get a new computer and lost some of my recent pics. BUT I AM ENJOYING SEEING OTHERS, I do see how CeeCee and Marilyn Monroe resemble one another B) That Jett he's the man. Zoe's just to pretty, need a female movie star for her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 14 2010, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873708


> I don't have any pictures of the girls here :bysmilie: I had to get a new computer and lost some of my recent pics. BUT I AM ENJOYING SEEING OTHERS, I do see how CeeCee and Marilyn Monroe resemble one another B) That Jett he's the man. Zoe's just to pretty, need a female movie star for her.[/B]


I know. But I just don't see anyone in her pics. I just see my beautiful Zoe. I'm still flipping through them though. Maybe one will come to me.

Gee I'm so sorry you lost your pics! That would be heartbreaking.


----------



## malteserus

:goodpost: Very creative!

LOVE Jett!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 14 2010, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873699


> OMG, this thread is hilarious!! I love Jett!! I could stare at his adorably sweet face for hours!!! Hmm...who's Tchelsi and Cosy's Celeb look alike? :biggrin:
> When Shiloh first came to me her little cute little features reminded of Shiloh Jolie Pitt...hence the name! LOL
> [attachment=60768:shi_baby2.jpeg][attachment=60767:shi_baby.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60769:shi_toddler_2.jpg][attachment=60770:shi_toddler.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60771:shi_hair2.jpg][attachment=60772:shi_hair.jpg]
> 
> As for an adult celeb...I dunno?[/B]


Shiloh is gorgeous.......the little girl of Angelina is cute too!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 14 2010, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873715


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 14 2010, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873699





> OMG, this thread is hilarious!! I love Jett!! I could stare at his adorably sweet face for hours!!! Hmm...who's Tchelsi and Cosy's Celeb look alike? :biggrin:
> When Shiloh first came to me her little cute little features reminded of Shiloh Jolie Pitt...hence the name! LOL
> [attachment=60768:shi_baby2.jpeg][attachment=60767:shi_baby.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60769:shi_toddler_2.jpg][attachment=60770:shi_toddler.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60771:shi_hair2.jpg][attachment=60772:shi_hair.jpg]
> 
> As for an adult celeb...I dunno?[/B]


Shiloh is gorgeous.......the little girl of Angelina is cute too!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree! On both points!! Shiloh does look like Shiloh. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Villemo has a perfect one of her Einstein. I'm thinking that must have been where I got my idea for this thread. Hope she shares it! If not....I may have to do it for her.


----------



## Maisie and Me

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2010, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873674


> Good Lord, I have a million of them, and not so cute. I'm soooo mean.
> 
> *Here's LBB with his look alike, Nick Nolte ~ LMAO
> 
> [attachment=60730:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]
> 
> Do you see a family resemblance here??
> 
> [attachment=60731:nicknolte01.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


Perfect :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake

Crystal, I love this! 
Everyone's doing a great job matching their pups. I can't wait to see more. :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22

Oh, Jett is already a celebrity here! I love his little face so much! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Everyone's pics are very fun to look at! :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert

Cherie and I have laughed and laughed and even guffawed at the contents of this awesome thread. 
*sigh* I will see what I can find.


----------



## Snowbody

LMAO. These are so great. Funny and cute. Keep 'em coming. :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh

First of all, I love Johnny Depp and I love Jett as his double!

My first Maltese, Samantha, got her name because her hair as a puppy looked like a little Sammy Hagar. Unfortunately, those pics are all film, but here's Sammy Hagar, and Sam about a year before she died.

















Sweetness was named in honor of my favorite football player of all time, Walter (Sweetness) Payton.

















And finally, Tessa kept her rescue name when I adopted her, but I also call her Miss Ditka because I think she at times resembles "da coach." (For those who aren't football fans, Mike Ditka was the Chicago Bears coach when they won the Super Bowl many years ago.)


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Maybe all the celebs look like our cuties! Jett is such a heartbreaker! And Shiloh? Oh, my she is a fluff muffin and a half! :Sooo cute: 

Here is Bogie's Einstein (but maybe he looks more like our friend Nick):










Villemo you have to get your "Steini" in this post.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 14 2010, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873732


> Maybe all the celebs look like our cuties! Jett is such a heartbreaker! And Shiloh? Oh, my she is a fluff muffin and a half! :Sooo cute:
> 
> Here is Bogie's Einstein (but maybe he looks more like our friend Nick):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villemo you have to get your "Steini" in this post.[/B]


LMAO ~ That looks like LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley: 


[attachment=60773:LBBIMISSHENRY.jpg]


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2010, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873739


> QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 14 2010, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873732





> Maybe all the celebs look like our cuties! Jett is such a heartbreaker! And Shiloh? Oh, my she is a fluff muffin and a half! :Sooo cute:
> 
> Here is Bogie's Einstein (but maybe he looks more like our friend Nick):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villemo you have to get your "Steini" in this post.[/B]


LMAO ~ *That looks like LBB* ~ :HistericalSmiley: 


[attachment=60773:LBBIMISSHENRY.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who is a celeb in his own right here on SM so it's a MATCH!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Here's another, I believe Linda mentioned, they looked like the Beatles, in a previous thread.

*HERE'S OLIVER, AND SUGAR, SINGING, "I WANT TO HOLD YOUR PAWWWW, I WANT TO HOLD YOUR PAW"

[attachment=60774:OliverSugarTeeth.jpg]

NOW HERE'S THE "REAL" THING. NOPE, YOU CAN'T TELL THE DIFFERENCE, CAN YA??:

[attachment=60775:Beatles.jpg]




*


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873691


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 14 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873683





> I've always thought Miss CeeCee was a dead ringer for Marilyn Monroe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could find a better one of Viven Leigh because that's who always came to my mind when I see this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


oh yes cee cee definitely looks like marilyn and vivien leigh! she is just too beautiful!! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, Cee Cee is Marilyn! I think Cee Cee is even more beautiful! Great thread!


----------



## Katkoota

LOOOOOOL what a fun thread :biggrin: I enjoyed looking at all these pictures

It reminded me of the story behind naming my guinea pig. I wasn't sure what to call her. I took a picture of her with my cell phone then shared it with all my friends in my blackberry messenger contacts and asked them for help to name my precious tiny girl :wub: . I then received many suggestions but this captured my attention the most: a pic of Albert Einstein with "Anishtina" as a name suggestion .. looking at the two pictures together made me so decide to name her Anishtina 
[attachment=60779:Anishtin...Einstein.jpg]

edit: oopsie!! I just double looked at the title of the thread. Okay my tiny girl isn't a maltese but I hope you don't mind the pic and story above. I LOVE her so much :wub: She makes the cutest noises and sings whenever I come closer to her house to pick her up


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 15 2010, 03:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873761


> LOOOOOOL what a fun thread :biggrin: I enjoyed looking at all these pictures
> 
> It reminded me of the story behind naming my guinea pig. I wasn't sure what to call her. I took a picture of her with my cell phone then shared it with all my friends in my blackberry messenger contacts and asked them for help to name my precious tiny girl :wub: . I then received many suggestions but this captured my attention the most: a pic of Albert Einstein with "Anishtina" as a name suggestion .. looking at the two pictures together made me so decide to name her Anishtina
> [attachment=60779:Anishtin...Einstein.jpg]
> 
> edit: *oopsie!! I just double looked at the title of the thread. Okay my tiny girl isn't a maltese but I hope you don't mind the pic and story above*. I LOVE her so much :wub: She makes the cutest noises and sings whenever I come closer to her house to pick her up[/B]


Are you kidding?? I love guinea pigs ~ :wub: I love all pigs. Yep, even married one ~ :smrofl: 

I do love guinea pigs, just not my ex-pig. LOL

And yep, your Anishtina is absolutely beautiful. Gosh, now I want another. I'm actually lonesome for a guinea pig now. I'll dig up some pics, and celebs of mine ~ :rockon:


----------



## lorraine

This thread is hilarious :HistericalSmiley: 
Pip insists on posting his tribute to the "Greatest Star of All"









Can you tell who it is yet?............










Yeah it's LBB :wub:


----------



## Bethy

I can't find any celeb pics of Penelope but I LOVE THIS THREAD. THESE PICS ARE HILARIOUS


----------



## villemo

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 15 2010, 03:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873718


> Villemo has a perfect one of her Einstein. I'm thinking that must have been where I got my idea for this thread. Hope she shares it! If not....I may have to do it for her. [/B]


ok ok here we are :Girl power: 
















but i have another lookalike here too ..

fairy & grace kelly


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 15 2010, 08:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873778


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 15 2010, 03:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873718





> Villemo has a perfect one of her Einstein. I'm thinking that must have been where I got my idea for this thread. Hope she shares it! If not....I may have to do it for her. [/B]


ok ok here we are :Girl power: 
















but i have another lookalike here too ..

fairy & grace kelly















[/B][/QUOTE]

I love, love the Grace Kelly and Fairy Pics.........so darling!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou

Must say that these are hysterical!!!!!!!!!!! All of them had me cracking up. I don't have any to share.....dont' really think B&E have any celebrity look alikes that I can think of at the moment. I'll try to get creative, but no promises lol!


----------



## Cosy

OMG!! LOLOL! You're all hilarious! Cee Cee, definitely MM !!! Poor Einstein. I'm sure he never suspected
his tongue pic would be on a dog forum. LOL! Love them all!!!



"What makes a King out of a slave? Courage! What makes the flag on the mast to wave? Courage! What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? What makes the muskrat guard his musk? Courage! What makes the Sphinx the Seventh Wonder? Courage! What makes the dawn come up like thunder? Courage! What makes the Hottentot so hot? What puts the ape in ape-ricot? What have they got that I ain't got?" COURAGE!!!
[attachment=60783:wizardofoz.jpg]

What makes a white dog rule her roost? COURAGE!!!
[attachment=60784:BigYawn.jpg]


----------



## remy

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 15 2010, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873789


> OMG!! LOLOL! You're all hilarious! Cee Cee, definitely MM !!! Poor Einstein. I'm sure he never suspected
> his tongue pic would be on a dog forum. LOL! Love them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "What makes a King out of a slave? Courage! What makes the flag on the mast to wave? Courage! What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? What makes the muskrat guard his musk? Courage! What makes the Sphinx the Seventh Wonder? Courage! What makes the dawn come up like thunder? Courage! What makes the Hottentot so hot? What puts the ape in ape-ricot? What have they got that I ain't got?" COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60783:wizardofoz.jpg]
> 
> What makes a white dog rule her roost? COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60784:BigYawn.jpg][/B]


oh em gee - I LOVE IT BRIT!!! cosy is soooooo adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 15 2010, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873790


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 15 2010, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873789





> OMG!! LOLOL! You're all hilarious! Cee Cee, definitely MM !!! Poor Einstein. I'm sure he never suspected
> his tongue pic would be on a dog forum. LOL! Love them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "What makes a King out of a slave? Courage! What makes the flag on the mast to wave? Courage! What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? What makes the muskrat guard his musk? Courage! What makes the Sphinx the Seventh Wonder? Courage! What makes the dawn come up like thunder? Courage! What makes the Hottentot so hot? What puts the ape in ape-ricot? What have they got that I ain't got?" COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60783:wizardofoz.jpg]
> 
> What makes a white dog rule her roost? COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60784:BigYawn.jpg][/B]


oh em gee - I LOVE IT BRIT!!! cosy is soooooo adorable :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

No way! Cosy is hilarious! Didn't think that little doll had it in her! LOL. 

Shiloh is identical to baby Shiloh too! 

All of these are just too much! Sooooo fun!


----------



## ndth

This thread is hilarious! I love all the photos. :rockon: 

This is what I call a "I'm looking at you...I'm looking at you...but I have no clue what you're saying... :huh: :huh:"


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 15 2010, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873797


> This thread is hilarious! I love all the photos. :rockon:
> 
> This is what I call a "I'm looking at you...I'm looking at you...but I have no clue what you're saying... :huh: :huh:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


OMG--this one literally made me spit across my computer screen :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Toooooo funny.
There are too many posts here that I want to individually reply to but instead will just say here that they're so perfect and so funny. From the beautiful girls to the wild, an intellectual guys. 
And LBB -- Access Hollywood is calling. You're a star being emulated by so many.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 15 2010, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873789


> OMG!! LOLOL! You're all hilarious! Cee Cee, definitely MM !!! Poor Einstein. I'm sure he never suspected
> his tongue pic would be on a dog forum. LOL! Love them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "What makes a King out of a slave? Courage! What makes the flag on the mast to wave? Courage! What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? What makes the muskrat guard his musk? Courage! What makes the Sphinx the Seventh Wonder? Courage! What makes the dawn come up like thunder? Courage! What makes the Hottentot so hot? What puts the ape in ape-ricot? What have they got that I ain't got?" COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60783:wizardofoz.jpg]
> 
> What makes a white dog rule her roost? COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60784:BigYawn.jpg][/B]


When you are in a league of your own, you cannot be compared to anyone!!! Miss Cosy, that is you my dear!!!! Some malts just stand alone in their beauty!!!


----------



## Alexa

That's really way too cute! Jett, you're playing with the camera, wonderful! 

Thanks for the idea! I love it ... :heart: 
Don't know if Ullana looks like any celebrity, but I'm going to think about it! LOL

Alexandra


----------



## EmmasMommy

[attachment=60785:Mimi2.jpg]


Here is my first picture I ever took of Mimi..... maybe its just me but she reminded me of these 2 child stars.

Maybe its just that wide -eyed look.

Drew Barrymore as a child ( as Gertie in E.t.) and Shirley Temple
[attachment=60786:drewbarrymore.jpg][attachment=60787:shirleytemple.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Yeah!!! Brit's on with Cosy!! However, that was NOT the one I was thinking of.  But it's fantastic!! I was thinking of the Cowardly Lion with Jett's 'Happy Flippin' Halloween' shot. lol And there she is with that shot glass again. :HistericalSmiley: I swear I think I need to take custody of that precious girl.  

And oh my, Fairy IS Grace Kelly!!!

Deb my friend...I'm so glad you have LBB to carry on conversations with or there might be reason to think it's time to send some men to your place with a nice jacket with really long sleeves. :HistericalSmiley: 

Ok...I was going through Zoe's pics again and I was finally struck by a resemblance. She's always had an Audrey Hepburn quality to her personality. Let's see if anyone else can see it.



































Zoe has such intense eyes like Audrey.

















And I was really struck by this one how her eyes kind of crinkled up when she smiles like Sandra Bullock's.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 15 2010, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873811


> [attachment=60785:Mimi2.jpg]
> 
> 
> Here is my first picture I ever took of Mimi..... maybe its just me but she reminded me of these 2 child stars.
> 
> Maybe its just that wide -eyed look.
> 
> Drew Barrymore as a child ( as Gertie in E.t.) and Shirley Temple
> [attachment=60786:drewbarrymore.jpg][attachment=60787:shirleytemple.jpg][/B]



Oh my....Shirley Temple for sure!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Ok...here's my take on glamorous Cosy. :wub: Does anyone else see it?

Cosy giving legendary screen siren Mae West a run for her money:


----------



## pammy4501

OK, giving this a shot. See if you can see the resemblance?
[attachment=60788:Harris_D...dore_CoS.jpg] Dumbledore.
[attachment=60789:FFFF.JPG] Frankie.
[attachment=60790:Albert_E...ein_1947.jpg] Einstein.
[attachment=60791:whitedog.jpg] Baby Lola. (I think it's the wisdom in the eyes)
P.S. Crystal, this is a really fun thread!


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 15 2010, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873797


> This thread is hilarious! I love all the photos. :rockon:
> 
> This is what I call a "I'm looking at you...I'm looking at you...but I have no clue what you're saying... :huh: :huh:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I am LOVING this thread! It is soooooo funny!!! This one, however, has to be one of the top funnies.

Brit, I love the cowardly lion pic & speech. I am a huge Wizard of Oz fan!

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Maisie and Me

This tread is downright hysterical!! I have no clue how you find and download these pics but they are priceless. EVERYONES pics are soooooo funny :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 15 2010, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873828


> OK, giving this a shot. See if you can see the resemblance?
> [attachment=60788:Harris_D...dore_CoS.jpg] Dumbledore.
> [attachment=60789:FFFF.JPG] Frankie.
> [attachment=60790:Albert_E...ein_1947.jpg] Einstein.
> [attachment=60791:whitedog.jpg] Baby Lola. (I think it's the wisdom in the eyes)
> P.S. Crystal, this is a really fun thread![/B]



Oh my I do see Dumbledore in Frankie!! Lola and Einstein?? LOL She's way too pretty. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jan 14 2010, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873731


> First of all, I love Johnny Depp and I love Jett as his double!
> 
> My first Maltese, Samantha, got her name because her hair as a puppy looked like a little Sammy Hagar. Unfortunately, those pics are all film, but here's Sammy Hagar, and Sam about a year before she died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness was named in honor of my favorite football player of all time, Walter (Sweetness) Payton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Tessa kept her rescue name when I adopted her, but I also call her Miss Ditka because I think she at times resembles "da coach." (For those who aren't football fans, Mike Ditka was the Chicago Bears coach when they won the Super Bowl many years ago.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


ROFLOL...Sweetness and Miss Ditka. That is soooo funny!

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 15 2010, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873761


> LOOOOOOL what a fun thread :biggrin: I enjoyed looking at all these pictures
> 
> It reminded me of the story behind naming my guinea pig. I wasn't sure what to call her. I took a picture of her with my cell phone then shared it with all my friends in my blackberry messenger contacts and asked them for help to name my precious tiny girl :wub: . I then received many suggestions but this captured my attention the most: a pic of Albert Einstein with "Anishtina" as a name suggestion .. looking at the two pictures together made me so decide to name her Anishtina
> [attachment=60779:Anishtin...Einstein.jpg]
> 
> edit: oopsie!! I just double looked at the title of the thread. Okay my tiny girl isn't a maltese but I hope you don't mind the pic and story above. I LOVE her so much :wub: She makes the cutest noises and sings whenever I come closer to her house to pick her up[/B]


lol...aw sweet Kat. Of course it's ok you posted a pic of Miss Anishtin! We are all animal lovers here. And Einstein. He's really being compared to so many fluffy creatures!


----------



## Lindy

This is the BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## villemo

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 15 2010, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873777


> I can't find any celeb pics of Penelope but I LOVE THIS THREAD. THESE PICS ARE HILARIOUS [/B]


what about this?


----------



## moshi melo

I love this thread!! My stomach really hurts from LOL on these adorable and hilarious comparisons!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 15 2010, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873852


> I love this thread!! My stomach really hurts from LOL on these adorable and hilarious comparisons![/B]


I know right! I wish this was like in an email so I can just forward this to everybody I know! LOL


----------



## tygrr_lily

bwahahhaha this whole thread is hilarious :biggrin: ! this Bush one had me DYING of laughter haha

QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 15 2010, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873797


> [/B]



i tried looking for one of paddy, but i think i'm way too uncreative to "see" a resemblance. 

BUT Crystal made this one of Paddy last year for a tongue thread, and it always cracks me up :biggrin: 


[attachment=60792ost_214...41371645.jpg]


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 15 2010, 03:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873761


> LOOOOOOL what a fun thread :biggrin: I enjoyed looking at all these pictures
> 
> It reminded me of the story behind naming my guinea pig. I wasn't sure what to call her. I took a picture of her with my cell phone then shared it with all my friends in my blackberry messenger contacts and asked them for help to name my precious tiny girl :wub: . I then received many suggestions but this captured my attention the most: a pic of Albert Einstein with "Anishtina" as a name suggestion .. looking at the two pictures together made me so decide to name her Anishtina
> [attachment=60779:Anishtin...Einstein.jpg]
> 
> edit: oopsie!! I just double looked at the title of the thread. Okay my tiny girl isn't a maltese but I hope you don't mind the pic and story above. I LOVE her so much :wub: She makes the cutest noises and sings whenever I come closer to her house to pick her up[/B]




The Maltese Hamster......sounds like a hit movie!


she's a cutie.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 15 2010, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873850


> QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 15 2010, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873777





> I can't find any celeb pics of Penelope but I LOVE THIS THREAD. THESE PICS ARE HILARIOUS [/B]


what about this?
















[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh that's a great one! :thumbsup: 

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jan 15 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873859


> bwahahhaha this whole thread is hilarious :biggrin: ! this Bush one had me DYING of laughter haha
> 
> QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 15 2010, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873797





> [/B]



i tried looking for one of paddy, but i think i'm way too uncreative to "see" a resemblance. 

BUT Crystal made this one of Paddy last year for a tongue thread, and it always cracks me up :biggrin: 


[attachment=60792ost_214...41371645.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL...I had forgotten about that one. Yep...this is they way my mind works. Scary, isn't it? :hiding:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 15 2010, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873850


> QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 15 2010, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873777





> I can't find any celeb pics of Penelope but I LOVE THIS THREAD. THESE PICS ARE HILARIOUS [/B]


what about this?
















[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh that's a great one! :thumbsup: 

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jan 15 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873859


> i tried looking for one of paddy, but i think i'm way too uncreative to "see" a resemblance.
> 
> BUT Crystal made this one of Paddy last year for a tongue thread, and it always cracks me up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> [attachment=60792ost_214...41371645.jpg][/B]


LOL...I had forgotten about that one. Yep...this is they way my mind works. Scary, isn't it? :hiding:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Ok...here's another one. What do you think?

Jett telling that Jack Nicholson actor to move over. He's got just as many different and interesting looks!


----------



## moshi melo

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873857


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 15 2010, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873852





> I love this thread!! My stomach really hurts from LOL on these adorable and hilarious comparisons![/B]


I know right! I wish this was like in an email so I can just forward this to everybody I know! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ok, we need to find one for Gigi! I'm thinking she MUST be a supermodel to be compared to Gigi....


----------



## 08chrissy08

I am just simply dying as I'm reading this thread! I haven't laughed this hard in a while, I LOVE it!


----------



## Bethy

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 15 2010, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873850


> QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 15 2010, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873777





> I can't find any celeb pics of Penelope but I LOVE THIS THREAD. THESE PICS ARE HILARIOUS [/B]


what about this?
















[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG...OMG...I'm laughing so hard my stomach hurts.. :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## KAG

Thank God for you, Crystal. So funny and adorable. 
xoxoxoxoxoxo

I need help with my 3.
xoxoxoxo

Here Fallon looks like Bono. I know, I'm not doing this right.


----------



## Maglily

how about this one ?

[attachment=607971040129_depp1.jpg]

[attachment=60796:Jack1_1_.jpg]


----------



## KAG

Ok, here Crisse looks like NYC Mayor Bloomberg:


----------



## Cosy

OK, one more. This is close, don't cha think? 

Lady GaGa
[attachment=60800:feathers1.jpg]
Cosy GaGa
[attachment=60801:Feathers.jpg]


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler getting in touch with his feminine side:

[attachment=60803:IMG_0799.JPG]

He's not that innocent!
[attachment=60802:britney_spears01.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 15 2010, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873899


> OK, one more. This is close, don't cha think?
> 
> Lady GaGa
> [attachment=60800:feathers1.jpg]
> Cosy GaGa
> [attachment=60801:Feathers.jpg][/B]


Brit, you have hit it out of the ballpark!!!! LOL.......I would not compare her to Cosy though but it is funny!!!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me

OMG, I laugh everytime I check in on this site. Cosy is to die for "Cosy Gaga" and Kag's little girl as Mayor Bloomberg is a hoot. Keep em coming!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 15 2010, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873797


> This thread is hilarious! I love all the photos. :rockon:
> 
> This is what I call a "I'm looking at you...I'm looking at you...but I have no clue what you're saying... :huh: :huh: "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Pretty in Pink..........

Rain
[attachment=60805:IMG_1073.jpg] [attachment=60806:79028975...1143b1_o.jpg]


----------



## angel's mom

Angel is just Angel, and I have no imagination.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 15 2010, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873924


> Angel is just Angel, and I have no imagination.[/B]


Are you kidding?? I just took a peek in your gallery and you even named this one the Flying Nun!









Gotta give yourself a bit more credit there Lynn. :hugging:


----------



## Maisie and Me

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 15 2010, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873922


> Pretty in Pink..........
> 
> Rain
> [attachment=60805:IMG_1073.jpg] [attachment=60806:79028975...1143b1_o.jpg][/B]





Ohhhh, she is beautiful!


----------



## thach8

I'm LOVING all the photo comparisons so far. I thought I'd take a stab at this game with Diamond comparisons :biggrin: 

Here's Diamond with her big beautiful eyes:









and here's winona with her big eyes from girl interrupted









Diamond looking up at me with her innocent look:









Anne Hathaway









and of course, my boyfriend Chris always thinks Diamond's hair cut looks a little like someone.......a less flatteringt comparison....I just think she's got the same passion and will 










WORF!









keep the pics coming!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

These are all great! Keep 'em coming!

:cheer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 15 2010, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873903


> Tyler getting in touch with his feminine side:
> 
> [attachment=60803:IMG_0799.JPG]
> 
> He's not that innocent!
> [attachment=60802:britney_spears01.jpg][/B]



I love this one! Go Tyler!!!! I have to find one for Hunter - I will appreciate any help


----------



## Cute Chloe

Here's my Cutie Chloe doing her best Hannah Montana impression......


----------



## njdrake

I love everyone's pictures. This is fun  

I can only come up with a couple for Zoey. I have no imagination either :brownbag: but when Zoey was a pup her top knot stuck straight up and we called her Pebbles. 


















We loved her Lion King pose too.


----------



## remy

sooo cute! everyone's comparisons are dead on!! LOL


----------



## angel's mom

Thank you, Crystal. I'd forgotten about that pic of Angel.


----------



## joyomom

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
these pics and this thread

Thank you - smiling and laughing all through these - love them!


----------



## Cute Chloe

Chloe and Cate Blanchett.

Separated at birth ?????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

The Donald ...

[attachment=60807:fired_1.jpg]

[attachment=60808:fired_2.jpg]

[attachment=60811:the_donald.jpg]


----------



## jenniferhope423

I think that Bailey pulls of Keira Knightley's "Pirates" look quite well... :smrofl: 

[attachment=60809:keira_kn...aribbean.jpg]
[attachment=60810:IMG_0886.jpg]


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2010, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874000


> The Donald ...
> 
> [attachment=60807:fired_1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60808:fired_2.jpg][/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: OMG now this is funny!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jan 16 2010, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874001


> I think that Bailey pulls of Keira Knightley's "Pirates" look quite well... :smrofl:
> 
> [attachment=60809:keira_kn...aribbean.jpg]
> [attachment=60810:IMG_0886.jpg][/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Well Done!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 16 2010, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874000


> The Donald ...
> 
> [attachment=60807:fired_1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60808:fired_2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60811:the_donald.jpg][/B]


The comb over.........I am loving this thread!!! :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Katkoota

:HistericalSmiley: more and more awesome pictures ^_^ thanks for the giggles 

Kat


----------



## The A Team

I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas, but do you think these work....?

[attachment=60814:Hollywoo...we_come_.jpg] 

This is hard! I guess I'm not up on my movie stars :brownbag:


----------



## silverhaven

Wow! you are all so imaginative. They are sooo good. Thanks, what a fun thread.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

This thread is hysterical! Just catching up! I don't have many pics of Nikki on this computer, but here's a slight resemblance, the best I can do for now,


[attachment=60819:Celebrit..._alikes1.jpg][attachment=60818:Cropped_Nikki.jpg]


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Even better:


[attachment=60821:Cropped_Nikki.jpg][attachment=60820:MegRyan1.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 16 2010, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874057


> Even better:
> 
> 
> [attachment=60821:Cropped_Nikki.jpg][attachment=60820:MegRyan1.jpg][/B]


Meg Ryan for sure.......looks just like Nikki! Meg use to look so beautiful until she had the face lift.................


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2010, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874000


> The Donald ...
> 
> [attachment=60807:fired_1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60808:fired_2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60811:the_donald.jpg][/B]



 Oh, this one is great!!! Thanks for the laugh! LOLOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Veronica Lake
[attachment=60825:images.jpg]
Bonnie channeling Veronica Lake
[attachment=60824:Veronica_Lake.JPG] 

These are hilarious! Great post, Crystal.


----------



## The A Team

Royal Weddings  ....maybe?

[attachment=60829:zzzzzzzz..._wedding.jpg] 
[attachment=60828:2006_Pet...de_wagon.jpg]


----------



## HEINI

I'm sitting here, crying my eyes out laughing, huffing & puffing and thinking, it CAN't get any funnier, this last one gave me the rest...

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 16 2010, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874130


> Royal Weddings  ....maybe?
> 
> [attachment=60829:zzzzzzzz..._wedding.jpg]
> [attachment=60828:2006_Pet...de_wagon.jpg][/B]



ARE YOU TRYING to kill me? THIS THREAD IS ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS! and sooo much fun.

spitzenklasse!!!!

thanks you mad bunch :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## gibbert

OK, I have a few ideas, so I'm going to add these into the thread as I find them ...

Billy Joel, the Piano Man ... & Tchelsi Ann, the Piano Dog. To me, Tchelsi looks just like she's playing the piano and crooning in this pic, and I swear the little boy looks like he's putting "bread" in her (tip) jar.
[attachment=60893:2b_joel.jpg] [attachment=60894:weberand...isinging.jpg] 

Tchelsi, when she was a sick puppy ... & Keira Knightley, looking much too skinny, in my opinion:
[attachment=60897:baby_20t...0illness.jpg] [attachment=60898:E_KeiraK...tley_325.jpg]

The gorgeous Tchelsi Ann, posing for Playboy ... & the gorgeous Grace Park (from Battlestar Galactica), posing for Maxim:
[attachment=60900ost_509...72203643.jpg] [attachment=60899:grace_park_06.jpg]

Tater Tot ... and JAWS!
[attachment=60902ost_509...17397838.jpg] [attachment=60901:JawsFilmCover.jpg]

Tchelsi's seductive pose ... and this woman I don't know copying Tchelsi's pose:
[attachment=60895:102_4144500.jpg] [attachment=60896:ab4bfbb2..._205x158.jpg]

I have quite a few more I will post soon. This is such a fun thread!!!! And FUNNY! :yes:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

You've done it again Crystal, a great thread. OMG one is funnier than the next. They are all right on too. Just one question Crystal. How can you compare that sweet boy, Jett, to Jack Nicholson!!? Jett's picture was hysterical and he did look like Jack. Don't tell him I said that! 
Keep the pictures coming, I'm laughing like crazy.


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 16 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874274


> OK, I have a few ideas, so I'm going to add these into the thread as I find them ...
> 
> Billy Joel, the Piano Man ... & Tchelsi Ann, the Piano Dog. To me, Tchelsi looks just like she's playing the piano and crooning in this pic, and I swear the little boy looks like he's putting "bread" in her (tip) jar.
> [attachment=60893:2b_joel.jpg] [attachment=60894:weberand...isinging.jpg]
> 
> Tchelsi, when she was a sick puppy ... & Keira Knightley, looking much too skinny, in my opinion:
> [attachment=60897:baby_20t...0illness.jpg] [attachment=60898:E_KeiraK...tley_325.jpg]
> 
> The gorgeous Tchelsi Ann, posing for Playboy ... & the gorgeous Grace Park (from Battlestar Galactica), posing for Maxim:
> [attachment=60900ost_509...72203643.jpg] [attachment=60899:grace_park_06.jpg]
> 
> Tater Tot ... and JAWS!
> [attachment=60902ost_509...17397838.jpg] [attachment=60901:JawsFilmCover.jpg]
> 
> Tchelsi's seductive pose ... and this woman I don't know copying Tchelsi's pose:
> [attachment=60895:102_4144500.jpg] [attachment=60896:ab4bfbb2..._205x158.jpg]
> 
> I have quite a few more I will post soon. This is such a fun thread!!!! And FUNNY! :yes:[/B]


So funny but my gosh when did Tchelsi look that way? Poor baby! 
I loved Jaws and the Playboy spreads :OMG!:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Oh too many great ones to comment on all of them! Veronica Lake! :HistericalSmiley: Donald Trump!!  The royal wedding! :two thumbs up: Soooo many great ones!

Heidi you made me wait for a very very long time for yours. And it was so WORTH IT!!!! BAH-HA-HA-HA!!!  btw, how on earth did you get Ms. Tchelsi to do that playboy pose? What a scream!!!

But you forgot my favorite one. 

Sweet Tchelsi as Fozzie Bear! :wub:


----------



## gibbert

Oh, I was hoping you still had that Fozzy pic, or knew where to find it ... I couldn't find it. 

OK, here are a few more ...

Ernie from Sesame Street, and my little Tot-Muppet:
[attachment=60907:ernie.jpg] [attachment=60908ost_509...77_ernie.jpg]

I've lost count of how many times Tatumn has reminded me of Billy Idol :rockon: 
[attachment=60909ost_509...11255963.jpg] [attachment=60911:Billy_Idol.jpg][attachment=60910ost_509...17398642.jpg]

[attachment=60912:album_bi...est_hits.jpg] [attachment=60913ost_509...34845337.jpg]

Help me Tchelsi Ann Kenobi ... you are my only hope:
[attachment=60914:Obi_Wan_1.jpg] [attachment=60915:tchelsi_...y_20hope.jpg]

The Dalai Lama meditating ... & Tatumn in all his ZEN-liness:
[attachment=60916:dalai_lama.jpg] [attachment=60917ost_509...03578172.jpg]

Still more to come ...


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 16 2010, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874289


> Sweet Tchelsi as Fozzie Bear! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## dex'smom

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 16 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874274


> OK, I have a few ideas, so I'm going to add these into the thread as I find them ...
> 
> Billy Joel, the Piano Man ... & Tchelsi Ann, the Piano Dog. To me, Tchelsi looks just like she's playing the piano and crooning in this pic, and I swear the little boy looks like he's putting "bread" in her (tip) jar.
> [attachment=60893:2b_joel.jpg] [attachment=60894:weberand...isinging.jpg]
> 
> Tchelsi, when she was a sick puppy ... & Keira Knightley, looking much too skinny, in my opinion:
> [attachment=60897:baby_20t...0illness.jpg] [attachment=60898:E_KeiraK...tley_325.jpg]
> 
> The gorgeous Tchelsi Ann, posing for Playboy ... & the gorgeous Grace Park (from Battlestar Galactica), posing for Maxim:
> [attachment=60900ost_509...72203643.jpg] [attachment=60899:grace_park_06.jpg]
> 
> Tater Tot ... and JAWS!
> [attachment=60902ost_509...17397838.jpg] [attachment=60901:JawsFilmCover.jpg]
> 
> Tchelsi's seductive pose ... and this woman I don't know copying Tchelsi's pose:
> [attachment=60895:102_4144500.jpg] [attachment=60896:ab4bfbb2..._205x158.jpg]
> 
> I have quite a few more I will post soon. This is such a fun thread!!!! And FUNNY! :yes:[/B]


Brilliant!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

I just love everyone else's picture comparisions and tried to find one.

Here is Breeze sleeping and Jean Harlow, what do you think
[attachment=60925HOT0180.JPG][attachment=60924:jean_harlow.jpg]

Savannah and Judy Garland


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jan 17 2010, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874424


> I just love everyone else's picture comparisions and tried to find one.
> 
> Here is Breeze sleeping and Jean Harlow, what do you think
> [attachment=60925HOT0180.JPG][attachment=60924:jean_harlow.jpg]
> 
> Savannah and Judy Garland[/B]


I love Breeze and Jean Harlow......look at the way she is spread across her little bed, too cute and you found a pic with Harlow in bed!!!! Yea, that works!!!


----------



## Johita

Aolani channeling Clark Gable


----------



## villemo

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 15 2010, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873866


> Ok, we need to find one for Gigi! I'm thinking she MUST be a supermodel to be compared to Gigi....[/B]


maybe giselle bündchen?
same name - same pose - same colour B)


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 17 2010, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874521


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 15 2010, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873866





> Ok, we need to find one for Gigi! I'm thinking she MUST be a supermodel to be compared to Gigi....[/B]


maybe giselle bündchen?
same name - same pose - same colour B) 
















[/B][/QUOTE]

How could I forget! Gigi was named after that model, Giselle! LOL 

She was also named after Darla from the Little Rascals









I think Gigi would look more like her if I had done her hair lol









That little male yorkie just kept chasing Gigi around, he was in love with her! LOL Just like the Darla from the movie! LOL


----------



## gibbert

OK, I found some more ...


Ben Stiller demonstrates his ultimate pose in the movie Zoolander .... and here's Tchelsi's take on "Blue Steel":
[attachment=60959:10854682_gal.jpg] [attachment=60960:tchwhatalook350.jpg]

Here's Tchelsi channeling the singer Pink:
[attachment=60964:Billy_20...sonation.jpg] [attachment=60966ink_1.jpg] [attachment=60965ink.jpg]

[attachment=60967ink_3.jpg] [attachment=60968ost_509...25779546.jpg]

The beautiful Daniel Henney ... and Tchelsi's Daniel Henney impression:
[attachment=60969:20071201...561003_1.jpg] [attachment=60970ost_509...69255125.jpg]

Freddie Mercury ... and Tater Tot Mercury:
[attachment=60982:freddie_mercury.jpg] [attachment=60972ost_509...04452691.jpg]

Supermodel Gisele ... and supermodel Tchisele:
[attachment=60973:gisele.jpg] [attachment=60974ost_509...11254741.jpg]

Tchelsi can belt out a tune just as well as Miss Kelly Clarkson:
[attachment=60975:kelly_clarkson.jpg] [attachment=60976:tchhowl600.jpg]

Kate Hudson ... and her long lost identical twin, Tchelsi-kins:
[attachment=60977:kh.jpg] [attachment=60978ost_509...73681608.jpg]

some random sleepy model ... and my snuggly sweepy angel, Tchelsi ... *SIGH*
[attachment=60979:l_101065264.jpg] [attachment=60980ost_509...70994907.jpg]


----------



## remy

wow! i'm super impressed by all the celebrity look alikes! heidi, your comparisons are brilliant!!! love this thread


----------



## Matilda's mommy

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 16 2010, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874000


> The Donald ...
> 
> [attachment=60807:fired_1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60808:fired_2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60811:the_donald.jpg][/B]





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: more please :yes:


----------



## michellerobison

Rylee is a little bundle of energy and a real snuggle bug so ,god help me I think he's chaneling Wilford Brimley. Must be the "stache) moustache... and those sleepy eyes.


----------



## michellerobison

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 16 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874095


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2010, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874000





> The Donald ...
> 
> [attachment=60807:fired_1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60808:fired_2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60811:the_donald.jpg][/B]



 Oh, this one is great!!! Thanks for the laugh! LOLOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh man too bad the pictures aren't showing,I saw them the other day,you really had the "Donald's comb over" totally nailed.
I didn't think it was possible to pull a comb over that far and have it stay... that man's hair defies the laws of physics!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874558


> QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 17 2010, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874521





> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 15 2010, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873866





> Ok, we need to find one for Gigi! I'm thinking she MUST be a supermodel to be compared to Gigi....[/B]


maybe giselle bündchen?
same name - same pose - same colour B) 
















[/B][/QUOTE]

How could I forget! Gigi was named after that model, Giselle! LOL 

She was also named after Darla from the Little Rascals









I think Gigi would look more like her if I had done her hair lol









That little male yorkie just kept chasing Gigi around, he was in love with her! LOL Just like the Darla from the movie! LOL








[/B][/QUOTE]

If you had Gigi's hair up in that tiara ,she's look like Audrey Hepburn,in My fair Lady,the coming out ball scene. The yorkie in the back could be Professor Higgens.


----------



## moshi melo

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 17 2010, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874628


> OK, I found some more ...
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller demonstrates his ultimate pose in the movie Zoolander .... and here's Tchelsi's take on it:
> [attachment=60959:10854682_gal.jpg] [attachment=60960:tchwhatalook350.jpg]
> 
> Here's Tchelsi channeling the singer Pink:
> [attachment=60964:Billy_20...sonation.jpg] [attachment=60966ink_1.jpg] [attachment=60965ink.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=60967ink_3.jpg] [attachment=60968ost_509...25779546.jpg]
> 
> The beautiful Daniel Henney ... and Tchelsi's Daniel Henney impression:
> [attachment=60969:20071201...561003_1.jpg] [attachment=60970ost_509...69255125.jpg]
> 
> Freddie Mercury ... and Tater Tot Mercury:
> [attachment=60982:freddie_mercury.jpg] [attachment=60972ost_509...04452691.jpg]
> 
> Supermodel Gisele ... and supermodel Tchisele:
> [attachment=60973:gisele.jpg] [attachment=60974ost_509...11254741.jpg]
> 
> Tchelsi can belt out a tune just as well as Miss Kelly Clarkson:
> [attachment=60975:kelly_clarkson.jpg] [attachment=60976:tchhowl600.jpg]
> 
> Kate Hudson ... and her long lost identical twin, Tchelsi-kins:
> [attachment=60977:kh.jpg] [attachment=60978ost_509...73681608.jpg]
> 
> some random sleepy model ... and my snuggly sweepy angel, Tchelsi ... *SIGH*
> [attachment=60979:l_101065264.jpg] [attachment=60980ost_509...70994907.jpg][/B]


With so many looks, I think Tchelsi should go into acting!


----------



## Kara

OMG, these are all just way too funny.


----------



## malteserus

:goodpost: I LOVE LOVE this post!!! Great look-alike photos, people!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Heidi yours are right on the mark! I can't decide which I like best. Tchelsi as Ben Stiller, Kelly Clarkson, Kate Hudson...they are all fantastic! And sweet little Tot Man... :heart:


----------



## gibbert

Hmmmm ... I see that the model Gisele has made a couple of appearances in this thread. I wonder if she'd be surprised to know that we think she looks like a dog ...? At least we know that the comparisons to her were intended as fabulous compliments. :biggrin: 

Once again Crystal ... AWESOME thread! And I keep going back to look at the Jett pix. He just looks SO .... I don't know what, but I just cannot get enough of that little man. OY! Also, adorable Zoe is looking mighty-fine of late. She's a world-class sassy chica.


----------



## Toby's Mom

Thanks Crystal for pointing this thread out to me. Sheesh, I am only a month behind! :brownbag: 

Anyway, here is Toby Wan Kenobi...


----------



## bellasmummy

aww these are sooo cute lol


----------



## Deborah

Crystal I :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: this thread. It is so much fun.


----------



## Orla

I have no idea who Milo looks like!


----------



## mom2bijou

I've been watching this thread for awhile now, but really couldn't think of who B&E look alike! Well FINALLY after getting robes as presents this past weekend it dawned on me who Benny and Emma aspire to look like!

BENNY AS HUGH HEFNER :shocked: 
[attachment=61889ost_270...66206165.jpg]

And Hugh w/a "playmate"
[attachment=61890ost_270...66206229.jpg]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Yeah!!! Benny & Emma are playing now too!! WooHoo!! Now I might even consider subscribing to PlayMalt! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 15 2010, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885963


> Yeah!!! Benny & Emma are playing now too!! WooHoo!! Now I might even consider subscribing to PlayMalt! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


LOL! You naughty girl Crystal LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie

3Maltmom said:


> Here's another, I believe Linda mentioned, they looked like the Beatles, in a previous thread.
> 
> *HERE'S OLIVER, AND SUGAR, SINGING, "I WANT TO HOLD YOUR PAWWWW, I WANT TO HOLD YOUR PAW"
> 
> [attachment=60774:OliverSugarTeeth.jpg]
> 
> NOW HERE'S THE "REAL" THING. NOPE, YOU CAN'T TELL THE DIFFERENCE, CAN YA??:
> 
> [attachment=60775:Beatles.jpg]
> 
> 
> .
> *


*Deb you are the funniest person! I laughed so hard< I think I snorted. LSHIS!

Also, thought it would be good fun to revive this thread...thanks for the clue Crystal.
 *


----------



## LinzFair

Cosy said:


> OMG!! LOLOL! You're all hilarious! Cee Cee, definitely MM !!! Poor Einstein. I'm sure he never suspected
> his tongue pic would be on a dog forum. LOL! Love them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "What makes a King out of a slave? Courage! What makes the flag on the mast to wave? Courage! What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? What makes the muskrat guard his musk? Courage! What makes the Sphinx the Seventh Wonder? Courage! What makes the dawn come up like thunder? Courage! What makes the Hottentot so hot? What puts the ape in ape-ricot? What have they got that I ain't got?" COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60783:wizardofoz.jpg]
> 
> What makes a white dog rule her roost? COURAGE!!!
> [attachment=60784:BigYawn.jpg]


Best comparison ! Total win ! Well done :aktion033:


----------

